# Who's bringing what to Norwich?



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

There are loads of threads about the Norwich show and a fair few people asking for things but so far I haven't really seen much about what is going to be available so could anybody who is taking stuff make a post and let us know.

Thanks,

Cat


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

i hope sum1 has albino burms!!!!! :whistling2:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

im after some emp scorps


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

amazoncat said:


> There are loads of threads about the Norwich show and a fair few people asking for things but so far I haven't really seen much about what is going to be available so could anybody who is taking stuff make a post and let us know.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cat


Excellent, another thread. You'll have to just turn up and find out! :devil::lol2:


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

we will have:

6 adult golden geckos (5 males + 1 gravid female)
10 dull day geckos (unsexed)
6 white spot geckos (unsexed)
1 palm gecko (male)
some african clawed geckos (sexed pairs and trios available)
10 dwarf sungazers (males and possible gravid females)
sub adult bearded dragon (male)

baby whites treefrogs possibly afew adults 
adult green treefrogs
adult red eye treefrogs
adult fire bellied toads
adult blue webbed gliding frogs
baby pacman frogs
adult and baby reed frogs

plus afew other bits that i've not sorted out yet.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

10 dull day geckos - are these P.dubia? How much will they be? :whistling2::flrt:


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

Caz said:


> 10 dull day geckos - are these P.dubia? How much will they be? :whistling2::flrt:


yes they are p. dubia. price will be £25 each


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

CTO-Reptiles said:


> yes they are p. dubia. price will be £25 each


Cheers. :2thumb:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

I'll be bringing some sub adult spiders and a couple of spiderlings.

I can also bring my male 12' Albino burm but only if someone is 99% sure before hand. £200 or swap for 1.1 brb's/pastel male royal/female true guyana boa or adult pair of interesting milk snakes or female jungle carpet.. 
Would also swap for 10 hatchling corns AND 10 hatchling leopard geckos if anyone has them both?

Male 08 hypo boa £160.


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll have loads of baby corns (crimsons, anery, amel and normals) and a Mexican Dwarf boa.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

CTO-Reptiles said:


> we will have:
> 
> 6 adult golden geckos (5 males + 1 gravid female)
> 10 dull day geckos (unsexed)
> ...


I highly recommend these people!!!

didnt realise u had little pacmans!!!


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Anyone going to have corns?......Im possibly looking for a Sulpher...or anything else high end if the price is right?



:whistling2:


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

I am going and will have hatchling corns including okeetee, blizzard, hypo het anery, ghost, bloodred, lavender, hypo lavender, normal het lav, charcoal, granite, pewter plus a proven adult opal male and an adult male bloodred. 
Most, if not all, are offspring of Kathy Love bred parents and are top quality and extremely good prices this year. :2thumb:
My table will say Snake-city and Sue Nelson on it so come and say hello, I don't bite... much 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

